# Niddatal und Umgebung - Mitfahrer gesucht



## yam13 (6. Mai 2020)

Hey, ich bin aus dem Odenwald nach Niddatal gezogen und suche Bekanntschaften für gemeinsame Touren.  
Eventuell findet sich hier ja was.  

LG, Dennis


----------



## retrolover (10. Juni 2020)

ich wäre aus 61137. Vielleicht findet sich da ja noch jemand dann kann man mal fein ausfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffi-MTB (12. Juni 2020)

Komme aus 61130. Bin fahrtechnisch wie konditionell aber noch sehr am Anfang.


----------



## corona23 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich bin auch aus dem Odenwald nach Niddatal gezogen und wollte mich auch mal wieder öfter aufs Bike schwingen.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Oktober 2020)

Hi, ich wohne schon immer in Karben und Sonntags mache ich Ausritte in den Taunus,  (Winterstein, Feldberg usw.) Wer kommt mit?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Speedskater (1. Mai 2021)

Haaaallooo, lebt ihr noch?


----------



## yam13 (25. August 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Haaaallooo, lebt ihr noch?


Jaaa, habe mich mal wieder angemeldet. 
Werde mal versuchen hier aktiver teil zu nehmen. Dann ergibt sich mit Sicherheit was.


----------

